# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Space Invaders (Work In Progress)

## Jacob Roman

Using VB.Net 2013 and DirectX, I whipped up a Space Invaders game in literally one weekend that's pretty awesome, but not done. Soon it'll have a title screen, power ups, score board, and maybe a blend of other old school games to make this game more unique, such as Breakout with Space Invaders. It also has sound and very accurate collision detection. Plus the rapid fire is pretty sweet.

Known Issues: 
- The code is a mess but will be organized over time
- You can keep playing over and over again but if they kill you, you have to press escape to quit the game and replay it if you want to play again.

----------

